# Tunze DOC Protein Skimmer 9205...thoughts anyone?



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this skimmer? I've been spending hours looking for a good skimmer for a reasonable price.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

No direct experience with the skimmer, but their powerheads are among the best IMO, and customer service is excellent.
The skimmer is one thing you should not undermine, it's a vital component to your mechanical filtration system; you get what you pay for in most instances, buy it and buy it once  

What size of tank are you putting this skimmer on, including sump volume, what are your goals for the tank, reef, FOWLR,?


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

yea I've been struggling to find the right skimmer for me, I dont mind spending 250-300 so if you got any insight on a good skimmer i'd gladly take it.

my tank is 75 gallons and sump is 30 gallons, i'm looking to do a reef tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't tinkered w/a Tunze DOC skimmer in 15years. As much i love Tunze, their skimmers "aren't as aggressive in skimming" compared to other skimmers of similar rated volume.

If height to access the skimmer for installation/maintenance is a limitation, then I would say go for the Tunze but keep a lighter "bioload". For the same price point, the Super Reef Octopus 1000 is what I would choose and you can stock quite heavily in your system. Keep in mind, the NW pump is the heart of the skimmer. Bubble Blaster pumps have a pretty good track record so far.

JME/2C


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
I agree with Wilson here, the Super Reef protein skimmers seem to have great reviews on the forums. There are also others out there; the Vertex line and Bubble Magnus are also becoming quite popular and I'm sure there are more. I have personally never used a NW long-term, more of a Beckett guy myself 

I personally would get one rated for at least 150g, as you can stock a little more (within reason) and for future upgrade; as most know, that 75g will eventually be replaced for something larger 

It's great that you are doing your research before purchasing, be certain that the skimmer's footprint will fit your sump and that the cup has room for easy removal inside the stand.

Some light reading 

Bubble Magnus 
3Reef.com
Reefcentral.com

Vertex Club
Reefcentral.com

SuperReef
Reefcentral.com


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Having seen every IN model in action now, I'm a big fan of the Vertex line of in-sump skimmers. The IN-80 would be a good choice for your size tank. Forthe price, quality and performance, I think the Vertex skimmers are one of the best on the market.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Having seen every IN model in action now, I'm a big fan of the Vertex line of in-sump skimmers. The IN-80 would be a good choice for your size tank. Forthe price, quality and performance, I think the Vertex skimmers are one of the best on the market.


I've heard it's a good pump but very noisy, I dont know if I like that.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm quite partial to the Askoll motorblocks of NW pumps. The same motorblocks in the BubbleKing and Vertex Alpha cone skimmers .

Sicce's 2nd generation is pretty good. Don't do the meshmod as they learned somewhat from first gen meshwheel with restart problems.

BubbleBlasters are making quite a hit in the US. I'll be tinkering w/the BB3000 in a few weeks so I'll be "giving it the gears" when it comes in for my client. With a 2 or 3year warranty on the pump...that's pretty impressive even over the NW pumps for BubbleKings which is a year I think.

JM2C


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Naoko said:


> I have personally never used a NW long-term, more of a Beckett guy myself


I like Becketts as well but noise factor, pressure rated pump and spatial requirements turn alot of ppl off. IMHO/E, better suited for larger systems +250gal and a separate fish room...oooh to have the latter


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

wtac said:


> I'm quite partial to the Askoll motorblocks of NW pumps. The same motorblocks in the BubbleKing and Vertex Alpha cone skimmers .
> 
> Sicce's 2nd generation is pretty good. Don't do the meshmod as they learned somewhat from first gen meshwheel with restart problems.
> 
> ...


yea I heard about the bubble blasters pump, i kinda want one lol but I think i'm going to get a Bubble Magus BM-NAC6.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

wtac said:


> I'm quite partial to the Askoll motorblocks of NW pumps. The same motorblocks in the BubbleKing and Vertex Alpha cone skimmers .
> 
> Sicce's 2nd generation is pretty good. Don't do the meshmod as they learned somewhat from first gen meshwheel with restart problems.
> 
> ...


forget that last post i said about getting the BM-NAC6, I just found a Super Reef Octopus In-Sump XP2000 with the bubble blaster pump and now torn if i shld go for that one lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Do it...do it...

No pressure...LOL!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an Iwaki on mine, really quiet. The exhaust fan(Elicent) is much louder than the pump.
Thing about the fish room is I'm always misplacing things 



wtac said:


> I like Becketts as well but noise factor, pressure rated pump and spatial requirements turn alot of ppl off. IMHO/E, better suited for larger systems +250gal and a separate fish room...oooh to have the latter


You might want to jump on that one, just make sure it will fit your sump and has room for maintenance if you are putting it inside a stand.



Squeege84 said:


> forget that last post i said about getting the BM-NAC6, I just found a Super Reef Octopus In-Sump XP2000 with the bubble blaster pump and now torn if i shld go for that one lol


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

wtac said:


> Do it...do it...
> 
> No pressure...LOL!


Im doing it!!! Once i order this its going to be the longest week of my life lol waiting for it lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Naoko said:


> I have an Iwaki on mine, really quiet. The exhaust fan(Elicent) is much louder than the pump.
> Thing about the fish room is I'm always misplacing things


Shelves, baskets and a labeler...wife drilled that into me


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Squeege84 said:


> Im doing it!!! Once i order this its going to be the longest week of my life lol waiting for it lol


I know that feeling 

GIMMEE, GIMMEE, GIMMEE!!! I NEED, I NEED, I NEED!!!

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

wtac said:


> I know that feeling
> 
> GIMMEE, GIMMEE, GIMMEE!!! I NEED, I NEED, I NEED!!!
> 
> LMFAO!!!


LoL what are you running for your skimmer right now? I hate waiting, if I could go pick it up from the dealer I would, but he's in the states lol.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't have anything at home worth talking about, beleive it or not...A cobbler and his shoes as they say...LOL! 

In my storage area, I have 3' and 4" Klaes skimmers. The BubbleKings of the 90's.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

wtac said:


> I don't have anything at home worth talking about, beleive it or not...A cobbler and his shoes as they say...LOL!
> 
> In my storage area, I have 3' and 4" Klaes skimmers. The BubbleKings of the 90's.


That's all you have found? I swear your basement is like the graveyard of expensive (or formerly expensive) aquarium equipment!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there are two skimmers on AP
Vertex IN 80

Bubble King Mini 180 Protein Skimmer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Chris S said:


> That's all you have found? I swear your basement is like the graveyard of expensive (or formerly expensive) aquarium equipment!


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Tunze DOC is an excellent choice for your reef or marine fish aquarium, Tunze has been around producing filtration products for over 60 years and parts are available world wide. I've used Tunze skimmers in the past and highly recommend they products.

Cheers

Richard


Support your neighborhood aquarium club.


----------

